# Sleeping



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

I need some help sleeping..

I have been on the anti-depression Celexa for 7 years now.. thank god for it or I would have drove my car into a tree last week over this breakup..

Anyways.. since she has left I have been sleeping on the couch with the TV on to give me distractions from thinking.

The other night I tried some Gravol to help me sleep. I woke up after 2 hours and didn't know where I was.. obviously Celexa and Gravol don't mix very well..

Since I haven't been eating ( today I had a piece of pizza from my pizzeria and couldn't even get through it) I don't have much energy. I assume since I have lost 20 lbs my pills are much more potent ( thank goodness)..but after roofing the back of my house for 4 hours I ended up crashing in my bed for 2 hours in the afternoon. The first time I've slept in my bed since she left.

I NEED SOME SLEEP. HELP... I know me being running down is not helping my mood..


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

Conrad is a pharmacist. Maybe he could help. I just use NyQuil when I need it, which isn't often. Sounds like you might need something a bit stronger.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

I think so.. right now I can sleep from around 10:30 until 2. Usually I then wake up on the hours so I'm barely getting through a cycle every time I close my eyes. 

Sometimes I will wake up in a cold sweat and then get the body buzz feeling that is like a panic attack and my whole world is crumbling... thought of her sleeping around, thoughts of her never coming home, thoughts of how I could have changed things.

I try to calm myself down.. watch a little TV then usually I'll fall back asleep for another hour.

It is getting old really quick.

Thank goodness I see my doctor this week for my celexa.. maybe he can give me something. I don't want to get hooked on sleeping pills.


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

I used to have trouble staying asleep. My doctor prescribed Gabapentin. Its usually prescribed for seizure disorders which i don't have, but it has the effect of helping you stay asleep. i am also on two antidepressants, so there doesn't seem to be a risk of bad drug interactions. Usually does the trick for me.

Good luck. Sleep deprivation makes everything worse.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Quetiapine here, 225 or 250 mg every night.
I take it for antihistamine, recent trauma (March-May, unrelated to divorce) and history of allergic anaphylaxis that caused brain injury due to hypoxia and way too much adrenaline for 3 months (misdiagnosed, spring 2010). I used to take Olanzapine but it had side effects (prolactin reaction, lol)
It's good stuff. I sleep for at least 8 hours a night, solidly.
I can take 25 mg during the day and it will knock me out for a nap if my brain starts hurting/seizing/frontal lobe issues from overwork or overthinking.
(Hypoxia/brain injury will make you very very tired but I don't recommend it. I used to sleep 10 hours a night and 2-3 hour naps during the day :-o )
Anyway, the stuff I take does the trick for me. It smooths out neural activity while awake, and pretty much guarantees sleep.
It might be able to replace Celexa, I have no idea.
Fortunately I don't struggle with depression. I used to, when I was capable of overthinking stuff, but the brain injury fixed that. No overthinking = no obsessing = no depression. Lucky me, eh? ALMOST like a frontal lobotomy.


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Ambien is my best friend.


----------



## aandksdad (Jul 8, 2012)

Try looking up guided meditation on youtube, it helps me clear my mind so I can sleep.


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

aandksdad said:


> Try looking up guided meditation on youtube, it helps me clear my mind so I can sleep.


I like this guy! 

Followed up by 10 hrs of the sound of rain/thunder


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

Exercise helps too. I find if I miss my workout, I have trouble falling asleep and staying that way, even with the Gabapentin.


----------



## sadsoul101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Melatonin, 6mg nightly. Natrol is the best brand. As with all medications and supplements, talk with your doctor before taking.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

I'll see what the doc can do for me this week.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

I put on a fan (a habit I got from the ex..)

Then I put the TV on with the sleeper set to 90 minutes and I watch TV until I start to get drowsy. 

Turn the volume low so I can barely hear it and roll over.

Although, lately, I have been feeling a little braver at night and just turning the TV off .. sometimes my mind starts to wander.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

I have the fan on and the TV but not on a timer.. 

The couch isn't comfy but is better than my old bed.


----------

